# comment formater un mac os 9??



## ben3486 (14 Février 2003)

salut tout le monde

quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider pour formater le disque dur de mon mac?? en fait là j'ai mac os 9 et je vais installer la version jaguar.. mais comment dois je faire tout d'abord pour le formater...

j'ai lu qqpart qu'il fallait mettre le cd system et redémarrer en appuyant sur le 'c' et puis... ???

je suis aussi en réseau.. est ce que je dois désactiver l'apple talk???

un tout grand merci à celle ou celui qui pourra m'aider 

ben


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2003)

Oui en effet, il faut démarrer sur le CD système en appuyant sur C au boot. Ensuite le système se charge dans sa configuration de base (pas de réseau ou d'imprimante).

Il te suffit ensuite de lancer l'outils disque dur du dossier Utilitaire et de formatter ton disque.

Ensuite tu reboot en éjectant ton CD OS 9 et en insérant celui d'OS X.


----------



## Zitoune (15 Février 2003)

On peut aussi formater avec le CD OS X...
&gt; Avant d'installer, il faut aller dans un des menus !


----------

